# My first trail cam results-links fixed now



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I set my trail cam for the first time in June and with the fires, fortunately it did not get burned down, was not able to retrieve it until this weekend from private property. I used the 10 second video feature and it only waits like 30 seconds in between starting a new video, so a lot of the same animal over and over and then after this video a lot of grass blowing in the breeze:
[youtube:do5em20w]http://www.youtube.com/v/FdTsxANlOCM?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:do5em20w]
Certainly nothing spectacular, but as I have enjoyed other's videos so much over the years I figured I would try it out and what a blast to see it. I used some Buck Jam and the deer and elk both loved it, whereas I had heard of elk really liking that type of stuff, but not that deer liked the stuff usually meant for whitetail. 
Another funny one:
[youtube:do5em20w]http://www.youtube.com/v/2zkcheF43JA?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:do5em20w]
The only one with any real size potential, they only came once whereas many of the others came over numerous days until the batteries died after about 15 days.
[youtube:do5em20w]http://www.youtube.com/v/lFG7YBvvakU?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:do5em20w]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool.

Can you adjust the time between videos?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice, but the first one just says "This video is private."


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MKP said:


> Very nice, but the first one just says "This video is private."


It should be fixed now.


----------

